# Medium LED lighting for 10 gallon



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon tank with low/medium light plants and need to find an affordable clip on LED for it. I've found some cheap stuff on ebay and amazon but not sure if they would be enough. anyone have any suggestions? or experience with those cheaper LEDs from ebay? your suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't have any experience with any of the lights you mentioned. But, I do have a FugerayII on one of my 5G tanks. It is an LED light. It has not been one of my best buys. I can't decide if the intensity is too low or the dispersion of the light is inadequate.

It gets complicated by the clerestory windows in fish/living room. They are located so that the late afternoon sun shines directly on both betta tanks. There is no place I can moved them to and I haven't been able to figure out a screen for the sunlight. I live in the High Desert along side Death Valley in CA so the sun intensity is high. Consequently, I get a lot of algae in these tanks which bothers me. I guess I'll just have to keep on reducing the on time of the tank lights.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

FirstBetta said:


> I don't have any experience with any of the lights you mentioned. But, I do have a FugerayII on one of my 5G tanks. It is an LED light. It has not been one of my best buys. I can't decide if the intensity is too low or the dispersion of the light is inadequate.
> 
> It gets complicated by the clerestory windows in fish/living room. They are located so that the late afternoon sun shines directly on both betta tanks. There is no place I can moved them to and I haven't been able to figure out a screen for the sunlight. I live in the High Desert along side Death Valley in CA so the sun intensity is high. Consequently, I get a lot of algae in these tanks which bothers me. I guess I'll just have to keep on reducing the on time of the tank lights.


If there is no way to avoid the sunlight. you can try a UV sterilizer, which kills the algae causing bacteria. I've heard both positive and negative things about them, some say if its not used right, it can kill the positive bacteria as well. It is however a solution for algae with enough research. Amazon has a bunch of options if u search UV sterilizer.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use a 13 watt spiral CFL bulb on my 10g tank. It works great for me and it's cheap.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Tony, does your light sit right on the cover for the tank? If not, how do you elevate it?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

If hanging is an issue, you can get clamp-on lights that hold onto the rim of the tank. Each fixture is about $10 at walmart.
They work the same way and can take anywhere from 13-26 w CFL bulbs. Make sure to get the right spectrum bulb (5000-7000K)


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine hangs, but only problem I dont like it looks ghetto. I'm building hood with build in fans for 37g but 10g staying as is.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

I actually like the look of the clamps and the hanging ones. I was thinking of doing just this! Thank you!


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the following lights?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SILVER-6w-H...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item1c37ecda5f

There is a 4.5w, 6w and 8w version of the same light. being I need it for low/mediam plants. which one would u think is better? 4.5w not enough? 8w too much? not sure how LED is calculated for a tank.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I never try LED lights before. I need to do some homework on it.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

avoid getting the light you posted, mpooyan, it looks like the bulbs are actinic, which are NOT great for plant growth. For about the same money (~40) you could get a finnex fugeray clip-on light, which is MUCH better for plants


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

look up the Finnex Planted Plus. 

prob the best LED fixture on the market for under $80 for a 20" (which fits perfectly on a 10 gallon. and it is the few to have 40 true 660nm red spectrum LEDs along with 72 7000k LEDs ive seen and heard great things about it. check it out


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

I would be leery of any Fugeray fixture. This seems to have the same mounting legs that the one I have has. The light is great directly under the fixture but falls off rapidly toward the front and back.

Usually, longer legs will improve the light dispersion. I wonder what the construction of the individual LEDs does to the light from each one. Some LEDs have a lens as part of the LED which spreads the light. I don't know what the construction of these LEDs does.


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

FirstBetta said:


> I would be leery of any Fugeray fixture. This seems to have the same mounting legs that the one I have has. The light is great directly under the fixture but falls off rapidly toward the front and back.
> 
> Usually, longer legs will improve the light dispersion. I wonder what the construction of the individual LEDs does to the light from each one. Some LEDs have a lens as part of the LED which spreads the light. I don't know what the construction of these LEDs does.


for a 10 gallon though, @ 12 inches from substrate this LED produces 61 par which puts you right smack dab in the middle of medium light requiring plants  aka 90% of the plants people want to grow. I honestly feel LEDs have grown alot over the years (dont even get me started on Build My Led lol i got lost for hours in the DIY Spectrum construction lol) not to mention they last longer and cost less to run. ive heard testimonials of people growing and growing well Dwarf BT and Dwarf HG in there setups with these and NO c02 injection...thats pretty crazy.

ps this one has a 120 degree spread


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

mpooyan83 said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank with low/medium light plants and need to find an affordable clip on LED for it. I've found some cheap stuff on ebay and amazon but not sure if they would be enough. anyone have any suggestions? or experience with those cheaper LEDs from ebay? your suggestions are much appreciated.


if you want to stay on the cheapest route, CFL's and gooseneck clamp lights are the way to go. (like the ones the guy below you posted) Cheap LED's will be a big waste of money. Trust me 

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-0151-8-...F8&qid=1401386297&sr=8-1&keywords=clamp+light

http://www.amazon.com/GE-Lighting-8...UTF8&qid=1401386328&sr=8-1&keywords=6500k+cfl


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

One of the problems with using clamp on lamps is the tank rim. I researched clamp ons for my 5G betta tanks. The Lowe;s/HomeDepot variety are not very satisfying to look at and even those that are visually acceptable sometimes present mounting problems. Also, these usually have gooseneck or other adjustable supports and I have never been able to satisfactorily adjust and have them stay adjusted for any length of time. After having the problems I decided to use rimless tanks. 

The Fluval Epoch variety if clamp on fixtures are usually 13 Watts which I found to be great for a 5G tank. Plenty of light, I have had had to cut back the light on time on the tank I have it on. I have also used the fixture on my 4.5G QT with satisfactory results. I know that this doesn't help you with established tanks, just my 2 cents.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a Mr. Aqua 11.4 gallon. Its rimless. I dont wanna go with the ones that sit on the left and right edges. Kinda like the looks of a Rear edge clip on. kinda like:

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Fugera...qid=1401468164&sr=8-3&keywords=finnex+fugeray

However, that one dosnt have the blue lights. 

not a whole lotta good options it seems.


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

mpooyan83 said:


> I have a Mr. Aqua 11.4 gallon. Its rimless. I dont wanna go with the ones that sit on the left and right edges. Kinda like the looks of a Rear edge clip on. kinda like:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Fugera...qid=1401468164&sr=8-3&keywords=finnex+fugeray
> 
> ...


@ 18.9 inches in length you are quite limited lol very awkward size, to short to fit a 20" fixture and to long to fit a 18" (might be able to get away with it on the 18" Finnex confirms you can extend the legs on each side 3/4 without losing stability) fuge ray isnt bad really, but its PAR level and your tank dimensions wont push you to medium light, with only 25par @ 12 inches. Can i ask why blue lights are a deal breaker?


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

The blue lights aren't that important to me personally. My wife said "Get one with the blue lights for night, i think its pretty". lol....
so yea, trying to get something to keep her happy about it.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

there is this one I was looking at: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7OTHTC?ref_=pe_623860_70668690

the people on the reviews said its perfect for a 10ish gallon low/med planted.


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

mpooyan83 said:


> The blue lights aren't that important to me personally. My wife said "Get one with the blue lights for night, i think its pretty". lol....
> so yea, trying to get something to keep her happy about it.


ahh i see, say no more. id say get the light you want and then get this, to please the wife lol she wont notice and you've accomplished the impossible task of giving a woman what she wants hahah 

http://www.amazon.com/GloFish-29013...=1401469226&sr=8-4&keywords=blue+led+aquarium


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

mpooyan83 said:


> there is this one I was looking at:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7OTHTC?ref_=pe_623860_70668690
> 
> the people on the reviews said its perfect for a 10ish gallon low/med planted.


prob a safe bet, saw this one 2 got some good reviews

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Do...upplies_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NSZS4GG7PAPYMAY2JAW

or this one might push you up into medium light 

http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-S...upplies_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VX69X94XT38DCJTGH2B


----------

